# coming of the end.



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

well folks, canada goose season here in Fremont county (Wyoming) ends after saturday. i work friday and saturday, so i decided i should give the chukars and coyotes a few days off. yesterday was a nice little afternoon hunt (we have that here) on the outlet to a 6000 acre lake. once duck season ends the geese start using the drain. i have thought about decoying it for years and yesterday i took 10 deeks down and had a good time. before some of you lynch me for "busting roost", i would like to point out that the roost is on the lake itself. there is a large aeration unit which keeps a part of the lake open for the birds. hunting is not allowed within a 1/2 mile radius. a few birds were moving along the creek and i was able to take advantage of the traffic between fields. i shot 4 birds. i missed number 5 (the limit here) at very close range after firing the bottom barrel of the 10ga. into a goose at 12 yards! messy, but salvageable! :lol: 
today was a simple pass shoot on the property just off the closed area. i used to shoot it often, but haven't for nearly 2 years. most birds were not coming my way, but enough did. i doubled twice with a single in between. i hope i shoot that well tomorrow. it will be my last canada goose hunt for the season. there were goose tracks in the snow patches indicating recent activity. i also observed many flocks passing over in the 25-40 yard range, looking the place over. i am going to lure these birds into the decoys tomorrow. it has worked well this time of year in the past. most fields are fairly fed out by now, so changing their minds is a little easier. i have about 20 groups or so to work and they are going off at different times for several hours. plenty of single and pairs trickling back and forth. perfect!    enjoy the pics. if all goes well, i will have pics of my last hunt of the season too.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like you've got a great late season open water spot. Hard to find around here right now with 18 inches of ice on the lakes, plus the season has been closed for nearly a month. I truely am jealous, now I get to wait til October 2nd to shoot some birds again. Best of luck on your last hunt of the year! :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

it's kind of one of those spots good for only the last day or two of season, but it may become a tradition! the lake 1 mile upstream has nearly 30" of ice right now.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice looking spot!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Nice looking spot!


Agreed!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: 
Great Pic's!! Wish I could join you! Good luck on your last day!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Love the last pic. The fence posts on a game carrier are sweet looking.

I lost a pic about 10 years ago I took that had the sunset, fence post, fully plummed pintail and greenhead....and my dog. I wish I can remember where that pic is.....it was before i owned a digital camera.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That looks like an awesome spot.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

things went well today. a limit of 5 honkers over the deeks with my 20 ga. double. the way a season should end. i could have shot 10 to 15 more. the geese liked my show and my tune once more. i will let the pics tell the rest.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

not done yet. need the gratuitous shot of the call i made, the limit, and the goose that thought the "little yellow corn like thing" tasted funny. :lol:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

boy, after all that i need a nap...signing off for now, King Canada.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What kind of a field where you hunting in?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

you'll get a kick out of this, a grass pasture that was partially grazed! they go in there every year at this time. usually for only a day or two, but the tracks were there from a week ago or so. sometimes they loaf and other times i have actually seen where they will land then walk into the russian olives to feed. that's right, geese(ducks too) will eat russian olives. they also will munch the grass too, especially if there are any little green shoots coming up. it amazes me to see hints of green in the dead of winter, but if i look real close, it's there. not much to feed on, however the geese still try. our golf course is covered with 300 or so every day. most grain fields are pretty well fed out by now too. Wyoming does not have the endless grain fields that dakotans are accustomed to. kind of unique and a real nice way to end the season. makes me wish i had gone more this season, i only bagged 57 honkers this year. but i spent a lot of time hunting other birds. i have been working the coyotes real hard since late november too. variety IS the spice of life.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Did you take all those pics yourself while hunting by yourself? You are like the survivor man of goose hunting!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

a tripod is my most valueable player sometimes!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Super pics thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

King - what kind of call is that?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

it's the namesake for my username here. i actually make King Canada goose calls and King Canis coyote calls. don't let the name fool you, it's just a hobby right now. i make a few here and there with no intentions of being as big as Tim Grounds. i once entertained the idea, but the business end of the deal terrifies me! it all started in college when i needed something better and could not afford a custom call any way. it's been a great journey that has given me everything i wanted in a call and more. i actually hand cut the tone boards from polycarbonate instead of the usual polyethylene used in the industry. it will wear out the reed instead of the reed wearing down the board. it's easier to change the reed only. it takes about 10-12 hours labor to make one of these using non automated methods. the coyote calls are a different story, they are much easier.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

Great Pictures man, i liked the one with the shell in the gooses mouth it made me laugh a little to myself
Can't wait to get out next year and lay waste to some more ducks and geese


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Awesome looking hunts ans some sweet pics youve got there, keep up the good work next season can't come fast enough!!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

next season can't come fast enough!? preech on my brothers! preech on!


----------

